# best option to get Eclipse for Linux running



## weberjn (Mar 6, 2022)

What would be the best option to get Eclipse for Linux running on FreeBSD?
Ideally with a shared filesystem for sources and Git repositories.

o bhyve + VirtFS/9p
o VirtualBox
o Linux Emulation for Eclipse
o ??

Which Linux Distro would be most suitable?

I gave up on hoping for an update of the Eclipse port.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 6, 2022)

java/eclipse


----------



## Jose (Mar 6, 2022)

weberjn said:


> What would be the best option to get Eclipse for Linux running on FreeBSD?
> Ideally with a shared filesystem for sources and Git repositories.
> 
> o bhyve + VirtFS/9p
> ...


Did you file a PR? Most developers don't follow these forums. Providing a patch, like Tosyzyny says, is the shortest path to getting it updated. You'll probably run into a current problem with Llvm13 and Openjdk, though:





						260319 – java/openjdk11: various segfaults with llvm13
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 6, 2022)

Geezer said:


> java/eclipse


I thought the same thing.


----------



## weberjn (Mar 6, 2022)

Jose said:


> Providing a patch



Eclipse is a big beast and they release four times a year, so keeping the port up to date is quite a lot of work, I guess.

I had emailed the port maintainer, but no answer.

Best were if Eclipse would support FreeBSD without a port.

I have opened an enhancement request at Eclipse.


----------



## Jose (Mar 6, 2022)

weberjn said:


> Best were if Eclipse would support FreeBSD without a port.


You mean you want it in base? There's a snowball's chance of that happening.

Or do you mean you hope the Eclipse foundation provides Freebsd binaries? Seems unlikely also.


----------



## weberjn (Mar 7, 2022)

Jose said:


> You mean you want it in base? There's a snowball's chance of that happening.
> 
> Or do you mean you hope the Eclipse foundation provides Freebsd binaries? Seems unlikely also.



You're right, the "no port" part will not happen, it should rather be a port without a lot of maintaining work. Rather like the ports of pure Java packages like Apache Maven or Tomcat.


----------

